# Fond D'ecran Sympathique



## Rushkof (30 Août 2007)

Ba voila j'ai fais ce petit site ya pas mal de temps 

si vous voulez des fond d'ecran en haute resolution je dit bien beaucoup de fond d'ecran c'est ici ICI et c'est gratuit !!!!


----------



## Souvaroff (30 Août 2007)

Rushkof a dit:


> Ba voila j'ai fais ce petit site ya pas mal de temps
> 
> si vous voulez des fond d'ecran _*en haute resolut*_ion



:mouais: Faut que tu me dise ou c'est que tu la trouve ta haute résolution !!

  Déjà des fonds d'écran on en trouve partout & En plus pour moi du 700 x 500 c'est pas de la Haute Résolution !!!


----------



## Lamégère (30 Août 2007)

J'aime beaucoup celui-là...


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Août 2007)

Vach'te, faites gaffe aux fautes d'orthographe, quand vous montez des sites, les mecs...

Je sais qu'on est sur internet, le souffle de la libert&#233; dans les cheveux et tout le bordel, mais quand m&#234;me... :mouais:

C'est sympa quand m&#234;me, hein, c'est pas ce que je veux dire. Mais bon.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Août 2007)

Lamégère a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup celui-là...





*Madame est une esthète*
assurément.


----------



## Lamégère (30 Août 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Madame est une esthète*
> assurément.


 
Merci mon bon.

:love:


----------



## Nephou (30 Août 2007)

Bonjour, je ne suis pas s&#251;r  que cette discussion soit exactement &#224; sa place : si tu veux des r&#233;actions concernant ton site lui-m&#234;me, il y a d&#233;j&#224; une discussion ouverte dans _Portfolio_&#8230; pour les fonds d&#8217;&#233;cran, tu peux les proposer dans _Customisation_ (sous-partie de la section _Mac OS X_).

P.S. : bien s&#251;r tu es l&#8217;auteur de *toutes* les images ou tu as obtenue des autorisations de diffusion :mouais:

_pis le coup de l&#8217;appel &#224; clic sur liens sponsoris&#233;s&#8230; au regard de ce que te co&#251;te l&#8217;h&#233;bergement _


----------



## tantoillane (30 Août 2007)

Pour commencer bienvenue Rushkof 

- Effectivement pour un site de Fond d'&#233;cran la r&#233;solution manque un peu, &#224; titre de comparaison tu as ce site qui propose tous ses fond d'&#233;cran jusqu'&#224; une r&#233;solution de 1900 pixels par 1500-1200 suivant le format de l'image.


- Je ne vais pas remuer le couteau sur les fautes d'orthographe

Mais sinon ton site est tout de m&#234;me une belle collection de jolie photo  , et comme dit  Nephou il serait bien que tu pr&#233;cises lesquelles sont de toi et lesquelles ne le sont pas, car fait attention tout de m&#234;me aux "photos &#169;"


----------



## Rushkof (30 Août 2007)

ba en faite vous avez mal regardé en dessou de l'image il y a un petit disque dure suffi de cliquer dessu pour la voir en en haute resolution voilou


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Août 2007)

Rushkof a dit:


> ba en faite vous avez mal regard&#233; en dessou de l'image il y a un petit disque dure suffi de cliquer dessu pour la voir en en haute resolution voilou


Non, on a pas mal regard&#233;. Ton site est mal foutu. Et tu les as vu o&#249; tes images en High-Res? &#231;a reste du 500-700 pixels. 

Sinon, sympa tes fonds  . C'est bien les tiens ou tu piques des &#169; &#224; droite &#224; gauche?


----------



## takamaka (30 Août 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est sympa quand même, hein, c'est pas ce que je veux dire. Mais bon.


tiens, t'es pas chez Jardiland toi?


----------



## takamaka (30 Août 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> P.S. : bien s&#251;r tu es l&#8217;auteur de *toutes* les images ou tu as obtenue des autorisations de diffusion :mouais:


En m&#234;me temps si le ga' a shoot&#233; un F-15 Strike Eagle bas&#233; &#224; Edwards en plein vol au dessus de ce qui semble &#234;tre le d&#233;sert du Mojave  , alors moi je lui tire ma r&#233;v&#233;rence.


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Août 2007)

OK, c'est bon, j'appelle les flics.


----------



## Rushkof (30 Août 2007)

il y a vraiment des con ici et non les photo ne son pas en 500x700 apres tu n'est pas content c'est ton probleme je t'oblige pas a y aller sur le site cela partai d'un bon sentiment je vous metais a disposition tout les fonds d'ecran que j'ai pu recolter ces dernieres années

mais je crois que j'aurais pas du faire cela au vu des commantaires 

si un modo veus sup cette discu qu'il le fasse !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Août 2007)

Rushkof a dit:


> *il y a vraiment des con ici et non les photo ne son pas en 500x700* apres tu n'est pas content c'est ton probleme je t'oblige pas a y aller sur le site cela partai d'un bon sentiment je vous metais a disposition tout les fonds d'ecran que j'ai pu recolter ces dernieres ann&#233;es
> 
> mais je crois que j'aurais pas du faire cela au vu des commantaires
> 
> si un modo veus sup cette discu qu'il le fasse !


Et &#231;a, c'est quoi? Et &#231;a? Et &#231;a? Et encore &#231;a? T'en veux encore? 

Et puis, t'es gentil, fais gaffe &#224; ton orthographe. Et on insulte pas les gentils contributeurs du forum. Et puis murde.
Merci.


----------



## takamaka (30 Août 2007)

Rushkof a dit:


> il y a vraiment des con


l&#224; "le con", c'est limite un carton rouge   , mais bon vu ton compte disco cela ne va pas changer grand chose&#8230 et puis je ne suis pas certain que le gentil super extra :modo: te fasse la bise&#8230; 


Rushkof a dit:


> ici et non les photo ne son pas en 500x700 apres tu n'est pas content c'est ton probleme je t'oblige pas a y aller sur le site cela partai d'un bon sentiment je vous metais a disposition tout les fonds d'ecran que j'ai pu recolter ces dernieres ann&#233;es


En m&#234;me temps si tu n'acceptes pas les remarques constructives de nephou (et DMX et tantoillane&#8230, c'est pas gagn&#233;&#8230;


Rushkof a dit:


> mais je crois que j'aurais pas du faire cela au vu des commantaires


Ben tu peux toujours acheter un Larousse, non mais oh hein! 



Rushkof a dit:


> si un modo veus sup cette discu qu'il le fasse !


alors banni?!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Août 2007)

*ON EN A UN TOUT NEUF!!!!*

:love: :love: :love: 

:bebe: :bebe: :bebe:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Août 2007)

On peut essayer de la garder un peu celui-l&#224;?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Août 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> On peut essayer de la garder un peu celui-là?



Ça veut dire pas de cassoulet?...


----------



## Souvaroff (30 Août 2007)

Rushkof a dit:


> il y a vraiment des con ici et non les photo ne son pas en 500x700 apres tu n'est pas content c'est ton probleme je t'oblige pas a y aller sur le site cela partai d'un bon sentiment je vous metais a disposition tout les fonds d'ecran que j'ai pu recolter ces dernieres années
> 
> mais je crois que j'aurais pas du faire cela au vu des commantaires
> 
> si un modo veus sup cette discu qu'il le fasse !



T'a un probleme toi Tu vois pas clair ou quoi??  Parce que si tu met tes petites images en fonds d'ecran, a mon avis, ca doit etre bien pixélisé !!


----------



## tirhum (30 Août 2007)

Rushkof a dit:


> il y a vraiment des cons ici et non les photos ne sont pas en 500x700, apr&#232;s si tu n'est pas content, c'est ton probl&#232;me je ne t'oblige pas &#224; y aller sur le site; cela partait d'un bon sentiment, je vous mettais a disposition tous les fonds d'&#233;crans que j'ai pu r&#233;colter ces dernieres ann&#233;es.
> 
> mais je crois que j'aurais pas d&#251; faire cela, au vu des commentaires.
> 
> si un modo veut sup cette discu qu'il le fasse !


Tes tailles d'images sont de toutes fa&#231;on trop petites... :style:
Et surveille ton orthographe, m&#234;me ma fille en CP sait qu'il faut mettre un _*s*_ aux mots au pluriel...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ça veut dire pas de cassoulet?...


Ah mais bien sûr que si! Je demandais simplement la clémence des modérateurs.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Août 2007)

Cool! :style:

Ready to strike! 
Il va en avoir un beau, de fond d'&#233;cran...:love:


----------



## takamaka (30 Août 2007)

Ah non! Les nains d'jardin, ca suffit!!! Retournez &#224; Jardiland ou alors &#224; Botanic&#8230;&#160;y'a des promos sur les b&#233;gonias!!!


----------



## Lamégère (30 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Cool! :style:
> 
> Ready to strike!
> Il va en avoir un beau, de fond d'&#233;cran...:love:


Moi qui pensais que la guerre froide &#233;tait termin&#233;e...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Août 2007)

Lamégère a dit:


> Moi qui pensais que la guerre froide &#233;tait termin&#233;e...


Ah oui, mais non. 
Parce que voyez-vous, m'dame la m&#233;g&#232;re, le cassoulet est bien meilleur une fois r&#233;chauff&#233;. 

Thermostat 5 pendant 45 minutes, miam!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Août 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ah oui, mais non.
> Parce que voyez-vous, m'dame la mégère, le cassoulet est bien meilleur une fois réchauffé.
> 
> Thermostat 5 pendant 45 minutes, miam!



Rappelle-moi de t'en coller un pour cette histoire d'anniv'...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Rappelle-moi de t'en coller un pour cette histoire d'anniv'...


Je ne vois pas de quoi vous parlez. Et pourquoi me tutoyez-vous?


----------



## takamaka (30 Août 2007)

Rushkof, reviens!


----------



## Souvaroff (30 Août 2007)

J'ai les m&#234;mes a la maison !!


----------



## tantoillane (30 Août 2007)

Il est vrai que pour voir que tu n'as pas post&#233; plus de 20 messages, et donc que tu n'as pas forc&#233;ment beaucoup navigu&#233; sur le forum, traiter les membres n'est peut-&#234;tre pas la meilleure chose &#224; faire. D'autant que comme tu peux le voir la r&#233;action g&#233;n&#233;rale est un vaste floud.

Tu as donc cr&#233;er un site (que l'on appelera comme tu veux, site de fond d'&#233;cran, galerie de photos, je m'en fou). Ta galerie est faite de la fa&#231;on suivante : sous chaque image, une ic&#244;ne "disque dur" permet de t&#233;l&#233;charger l'image dans une r&#233;solution plus &#233;lev&#233;e. Sauf qu'il n'y a rien &#224; redire, j'en prends une au hasard : celle-ci et bien quand je clique voil&#224; l'image. Elle s'appelle peut-&#234;tre 1280*960 mais elle ne fait que 720*450. Et sur mon &#233;cran 20" voil&#224; ce que &#231;a donne.

Peut-&#234;tre as tu besoin de conseils pour cr&#233;er une galerie, mais il faut le demander gentillement. 

Quels sont tes notions en html ? Quel logiciel utilise tu pour cr&#233;er ta galerie ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Août 2007)

tantoillane a dit:


> Il est vrai que pour voir que tu n'as pas post&#233; plus de 20 messages, et donc que tu n'as pas forc&#233;ment beaucoup navigu&#233; sur le forum, traiter les membres n'est peut-&#234;tre pas la meilleure chose &#224; faire. D'autant que comme tu peux le voir la r&#233;action g&#233;n&#233;rale est un vaste floud.
> 
> Tu as donc cr&#233;er un site (que l'on appelera comme tu veux, site de fond d'&#233;cran, galerie de photos, je m'en fou). Ta galerie est faite de la fa&#231;on suivante : sous chaque image, une ic&#244;ne "disque dur" permet de t&#233;l&#233;charger l'image dans une r&#233;solution plus &#233;lev&#233;e. Sauf qu'il n'y a rien &#224; redire, j'en prends une au hasard : celle-ci et bien quand je clique voil&#224; l'image. Elle s'appelle peut-&#234;tre 1280*960 mais elle ne fait que 720*450. Et sur mon &#233;cran 20" voil&#224; ce que &#231;a donne.
> 
> ...


Attends, c'est quand m&#234;me un admin r&#233;seau.


----------



## takamaka (30 Août 2007)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> J'ai les mêmes a la maison !!


C'est tellement bon qu'il faut reprendre le fil depuis le début


----------



## tantoillane (30 Août 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Attends, c'est quand même un admin réseau.



:mouais: comprends pas là ...



takamaka a dit:


> C'est tellement bon qu'il faut reprendre le fil depuis le début




Oulà, oui, mon post fait pas un peu tache ? Si un modo passe il l'enlèvera


----------



## Nephou (30 Août 2007)

Bon, j&#8217;ai essay&#233; de faire dans l&#8217;&#233;ducatif, le compr&#233;hensif (oui, en deux mots &#233;galement)&#8230; il s&#8217;agit maintenant de faire dans le pr&#233;servatif.

Malgr&#233; ta demande polie et courtoise, je ne supprimerai pas cette conversation : je pr&#233;f&#232;re qu&#8217;elle te colle &#224; la peau.

Mesdames, messieurs un dernier mot et le sujet est clos.


_Bisous by Nephou_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Août 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> Mesdames, messieurs un dernier mot et le sujet est clos.



Je ne dirai qu'un mot et ce mot est *"cassoulet"*... :love:


----------



## rezba (30 Août 2007)

Ah oui, juste : ce petit fait de tr&#232;s belles photos de toiles de maitres.


----------



## takamaka (30 Août 2007)

Un corse qui bouffe du cassoulet, ca fait t&#226;che!

N'emp&#234;ches qu'en fond d'&#233;cran, la saucisse&#8230;


----------



## Jose Culot (30 Août 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Vach'te, faites gaffe aux fautes d'orthographe, quand vous montez des sites, les mecs....



Vous &#234;tes bien difficiles...ce gar&#231;on bien gentil fait des fautes mais elles ne se voient pas sur les fonds d'&#233;cran....Vous ne savez pas appr&#233;cier les bonnes volont&#233;s.
  Rushkof je vais te bouler vert.


----------

